# Need Fuel Filler Neck Assembly



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi there,

My fuel filler neck is leaking -- a lot when you add fuel to the car, and a little every time you drive the car. 

I saw a TSB title having something to do with fuel filler necks, but not sure what it means.

In any case, i am not having much luck looking around for used assemblies.

If anyone can point me to one, or give me a good lead, I would appreciate it.

I know I can still get a new assembly (!) from NAPA, but don't really want to shell out the $150+...

Thanks
Tim


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello, 
If my memory serves me right, that item was repaired under a factory recall. Call your Nissan dealer with your VIN and ask if there are any outstanding recalls applicable to your car.


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

Like JJStanza said there was a recall for the filler necks due to winter road salt corroding them. I still have the notice. It doesn't have a date on it but I recall receiving it several years ago. It basically says that if the vehicle (1990-1992 Stanza or 1989-1994 Maxima) is operated in states where it is exposed to heavy concentrations of road salt, used to remove snow and ice, it can cause perforation from advanced corrosion of the fuel filler tube resulting in gas leakage and can also corrode the the left rear wheel housing area affecting the operation of the seat belt retractor. It goes on to say that this condition will not happen to every vehicle but is more likely if it is exposed to heavy concentrations of road salts (mainly in certain states). It says that if the condition exists then the Nissan dealer should take remedial action at no charge. If the dealer doesn't take proper action then you can contact the National Consumer Affairs Office, Nissan Motor Corporation U.S.A. at P.O. Box 191, Gardena, California 90248-0191. The toll-free telephone number is 1-800-343-6913. You can also contact the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, 400 Seventh Street, S.W., Washington, D. C. 20590 or call the toll-free Safety Hotline at 1-800-424-9393.

The recall notice doesn't have anything on it that says recall notice number etc. but it does have two boxes. One says PNC and has R5002 in it. Maybe that stands for Recall 5002. The other says Campaign No. and has 95V-244. 

Anyway, do you know exactly where the leak is on the filler tube (in other words is it at the top near the cap or is it towards the bottom near the tank)? The reason I ask this is that there is a rubber hose piece that connects the filler tube to the tank that is about 12" long and 1 5/8" diameter. Also, there is a vent hose (5/8") that goes from the tank to the filler tube. Both the filler hose and the vent hose connect to the tank about 3/4 of the way up on the side of the tank. So, if either one of these hoses is bad and you have around 3/4 of a tank of gas or more then it will leak. About 3 years ago I had to replace the vent hose cause it was leaking. 

Hey, how are those lifters still sounding?
Good Luck, let us know how things turn out!


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Macc,

As always, you are a fountain of fantastic information, thank you! The car has spent it's life here in CT and for a short while in RI...both states are known to occasionally use a sprinkling of salt on the roads in the winter.

I do not know exactly where it's leaking, but there is a visible puddle on the ground while I am refueling. Up until the last time I refueled, the puddle was about 2 feet in diameter...last time it was about 4 feet in diameter. I presume the leak is getting worse. Also, I normally get about 100 miles to the first 1/4 tank of gas (as indicated on the dash gauge), but this past time, it dropped by 1/4 after about 50 miles...far too much of a change to just be from the cold weather. 

I have been considering what you are saying about the filler hose and the vent hose being attached to the tank 3/4 of the way up. This would explain the rapid usage during first 1/4 tank...but why not a puddle when parked and not refueling? Also, I am wondering if there is any kind of return line from the engine to the tank/filler tube assembly that is upstream of my leak, and any gasoline being returned to the tank from the engine is subject to passing past the point that is leaking.

Due to the foot of snow we got last week and the darned cold temps, I haven't ventured under the car to take a look. I will grab the VIN and approach my local Nissan dealer service dept and see what happens.

Any further info would be appreciated.
Tim


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

I glanced at that recall notice again and RI. and CT. are some of the states that are listed as potential problem areas.

The following are all the lines/hoses involved with the fuel system in the rear:
(1) The fuel filler tube is metal and goes from the cap down to almost the tank (the last foot or so is a 1 5/8" hose that connects to the tank).
(2) The vent hose kinda runs parallel with the filler tube. It starts out as a 5/8" hose that connects to the tank and goes for about a foot or so and then connects to a metal line. The metal line then runs on up (basically parallel with) the fuel filler tube and connects to it somewhere up near the cap area. I'm not sure exactly where cause it is kinda hard to see up in there but I think it is fairly close to the cap. This vent line is the only hose/line etc. that connects to the fuel filler tube. 
(3) Evaporative emission line. This is a 1/4" hose that connects to a stub off of the top of the tank (a few inches from the pump area). It then goes over towards the driver side for about 8" to a check valve that is attached to the outside of the tank. From the check valve another 1/4" piece of hose continues for about another 9" (towards the driver side) to a metal line. The metal line then curves and goes to the front of the car. I believe to the charcoal cannister. 
(4) The fuel supply line is a 5/16" hose that starts at the pump and runs towards the driver side for about 16" and then connects to a metal line that curves and runs up to the front.
(5) The fuel return line is also a 5/16" hose that runs parallel with the supply line. It starts at the pump and runs towards the driver side for about 16" also and then connects to a metal line that curves and runs up to the front.

So, to answer your question, there is no line from the front that goes to the filler tube (only the vent line directly from the tank).

That is puzzling why it leaks more when you are fueling. If the metal tube is bad (corrosion, holes etc.) that is obvious. If the metal tube is sound and one of the hoses has a leak then my only guess would be that maybe the gas that collects above the leak area (while fueling or after topping off) creates additional pressure (since it is higher than the tank) and causes it to leak more. One thing that leads me to this thought is that the filler tube is not a 1 5/8" passage all the way into the tank. On the tank where the filler hose attaches there is a baffle type plate inside that narrows it by roughly 50 percent. I'm not sure what this is for but I'm guessing it is to prevent gas from sloshing out and blowing the hose off (just a guess). So, couple this with the gas station nozzle filling it rapidly and I can see how gas could back up in the filler tube somewhat while fueling and create some pressure thereby causing a leaky hose (or potentially leaky hose) to leak (or leak only) while fueling. How's that for theoretical physics! Either way the only way to tell is to get in there and check. I think the best way to approach it would be to top off the tank, jack it up and remove the tire. From there you will be able to observe the vent and filler hoses and likely be able to determine the source. Also, if there is a problem with the metal filler tube up towards the cap area then you will be able to see or feel it run down the tube. Finally, one other thought, maybe have someone pour gas into the filler tube while you observe it from underneath. 
Good Luck, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok, well, I called my local Nissan dealer and they confirmed the recall is still "open", and they are willing to investigate/repair as needed. My approach is to have them look at the car and assess what is wrong and give me an estimate ($0....?) prior to having any work done.

It was -3F at the house this morning and if it was summer time, I would be under the car inspecting it in a heartbeat, but the subzero temps are putting a damper on that effort.

Besides, this way I will be able to provide a fresh example of how Nissan handles a 10-year-old recall situation.

The recall also technically could effect the rear seat retractor mechanism on the driver's side, but I am not going to mention this.

Thank you, Macc, for the details concerning the hoses running to and from the tank and the description of the layouts. 

Car is going in on Mon next week, I am on a business trip Tues/Wed, so I hope to have info back by 12/22.

Tim


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Interim update: Car is at the dealer. Dealer first laughed a lot that I was bringing a 15yr old car in for recall work, but once the laughter died down they said to bring it in. When they actually went to put the claim in with Nissan, they got a "HALT" warning....First they were going to send an "authorized inspector" (from where, I have no idea) out to inspect, presumably to verify the need, and probably to try and negate the claim based on the age and mileage on the car. Then, instead of sending someone out, the dealer must take digital photos of the leaky filler neck assy and send them to Nissan for review. Based on the photos, and possibly speaking nicely to them, they will decide whether or not to cover the claim.

To the defense of the dealer, they have been very accommodating, have found humor in my situation, and are helping me the best they can. Now they are at mercy of Nissan North America. If the dealer isn't getting reimbursed, I am out of luck. I did not buy the car there, haven't serviced it there, and don't know anyone there (although that is changing), so they likely won't spot me the cost of the repair as a loyal customer.

Of course Nissan N.A. is closed until Jan 2nd, so they will try to take photos, send them to Nissan, and wait for the verdict.

I am expecting they won't cover it, as I am sure the intention of the recall was to cover premature corrosion of the assembly. It would not be unfair to argue that 15yrs and 214k miles is not "premature". Maybe they will split it with me 50/50. 

More updates to follow. Merry Christmas!

Tim


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I did a lot of those recalls back in the mid to late 90's in NJ. There were 5 levels of repairs, as I remember, depending on the level of corrosion. The problem rooted from a lack of undercoating in the wheel well area and on the filler neck. At the basic level, the vehicle got a sandblasting in that area of the wheel well, some undercoating and a new filler neck assy. At level five, it had to be shipped out to a body shop so the entire rear inner quarter panel could be replaced, which included removing the rear window. Mid-level repairs included a patch panel reinforcement of the seat belt retractor mount. 

Nissan in general is pretty good with honoring their voluntary recalls and service campaigns, despite the age. If it was never performed, I would be very suprised if they didn't cover the repair in full.


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I didn't realize there were different levels of recall. 

Dealer took digital photos and forwarded them to "two different email addresses" (their words, not mine). Apparently someone at Nissan is going to review the photos and advise the dealer whether they will cover any or all of the repair. I am not hopeful. I didn't get to see the photos before they went to Nissan and therefore I am leaving up to the photographer (service manager) to have taken photos that accurately and completely depict the extent of the corrosion. Nothing's better than eyes, but I guess it will have to do.

Also, I have a feeling that since this recall was designed to deal with "premature corrosion" in the said areas, it would be an easy argument on Nissan's part to say that since the car is 16yrs old with 215k miles on it (all in New England) that any corrosion present now is not "premature".

Thought on good counter-arguments are welcome!

I will keep you informed.

Tim


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't say it was designed to deal with premature corrosion. You have to remember that this recall wasn't released until 1995. At that point, some of these cars were already six years old and had plenty of miles on them. The fact that some of them had to have the entire inner 1/4 panel replaced and that there were 5 levels of repairs shows that "premature corrosion" was long gone at that point. Granted, most of them fell with in the first two levels, but I did see one Maxima that required the level five repair and at that time, which was no earlier than the year 2000, Nissan took care of the problem. You might also be interested in that the earlier Stanza bodies of that model range were not EDP coated like the later models, which made them far more susceptible to corrosion. If not mistaken, the 91 & 92 models got the EDP coating.


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

So the 1990 models were not EDP coated? Interesting. Nissan must have recognized the issue as a problem and stop-gapped it with the coating. Most of the Stanzas that I have seen with visible corrosion have it all in the same spots: bottom of the doors on driver's side and bottom of front fender on pass. side, and sometimes around wheel well lips...all expected areas, I suppose.

I can't imagine Nissan would sign up for a Level 5 repair now. I am not even that concerned with seatbelt anchor, but mostly the fuel system. It's opposite side of the car from exhaust, so more than safety, I don't want the thing leaking while i am filling, nor when I am driving. This affects my wallet and the environment. Sorry, I mean this affects the environment and my wallet. 

Thanks for the additional good info.
Tim


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Another update: photos sent to Nissan proved inconclusive on their part and now they want more photos. So, it's going back to local dealer on Monday to have (yes...) the back seat ripped out and all truck upholstery removed to further assess extent of damage.

No one has speculated whether Nissan will cover this or not, but I am hoping that if they are interested enough to want to see more, then that is a good sign.

I told them not to bother at first and that I would just buy the fuel filler neck from them, but they said once an investigation has been opened, they need to finish it.
If, after all of this, Nissan does not cover it, the dealer is out quite a bit of time and $$ for the work as they won't be reimbursed.
Apparently when recalls were happening regularly, a factory rep would inspect the damage personally and recommend a repair level, but since they haven't done many in a while, photos need to be taken.

Tim


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

At the peak time of the recall, there were so many being done that it would have been impossible for a factory rep to inspect every one. There were example photos provided in the campaign bulletin as well as a plastic index card with the same example photos that were used as guides for the dealer techs to determine at what level repair would be needed for the vehicle they were working on. The only repairs that required warranty dept. or factory rep approval at that time was level 5, and possible level 4, repairs, which were the most expensive and also the smallest percentage repairs. It's interesting that they are going through so much effort; perhaps the dealership is recommending a repair that is much more than simply replacing the filler neck? It's hard to say...


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

The saga continues....

Dealer took more photos yesterday, this time of the inside of the trunk and I think inside the car with the rear seat removed. Regardless of how the recall situation turns out, I authorized the dealer to replace the fuel filler neck assembly, which was $161 with parts and labor -- really not all that bad at all. My goal was to get this replaced so I wasn't leaking gas while filling or while driving.
If Nissan does cover it and possibly any additional work, the dealer will reimburse me for the $161. If they do not cover it, then I am all set with what I wanted and will walk away.
I should hear more back from them within the next week or so. Stay tuned, friends, same Bat channel, same Bat time!

Tim


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Picked up the car on Friday, with shiny new fuel filler neck assembly installed. Very exciting. Dealer didn't charge me a penny. If Nissan denies the claim (I was just informed on Friday that a similar claim on a Maxima was denied about 2mo ago), I will cough up the $$ for the fuel filler neck, if they approve it, I owe nothing and may get additional work done gratis.

It was very strange adding fuel to the car without watching a puddle of water-displacing gasoline appear under the car, nor smell gas for the first 1/4 of a tank.

Will update again when I hear back from dealer on claim status.

Tim


----------



## jakewash (Jan 16, 2006)

Just wondering how it went? 

I had mine done under warranty in aug 05 and no pics were done or anything. I just called the parts counter to order a new neck and they said it could be warranty and transferred me to the service dept. I then had them order in the part anyway in case it wasn't warranty and booked a date to take it in. Took it in when the part arrived and 1hr later I was on my way. All these pics sound kind of funny to me. Mine was corroded through at the spot welds for the filler neck anti siphon flange.


----------

